# New design tissue box number 1 needs help please



## devonwoody (17 Mar 2013)

A pattern I have never attempted before and would like to use for a tissue box.







How would you advise making the pieces to create the pattern. I do not have a scroll saw.


----------



## marcros (17 Mar 2013)

this is a question, because i dont know the answer myself...

could you stack 2 pieces together and cut on the bandsaw?

alternatively, router and template, and put some veneer into the routed out bits?


----------



## devonwoody (17 Mar 2013)

The Australian forum suggest I place two pieces of contrasting timber together and cut on the bandsaw with a fine blade. so I shall have a word with you know who at Tuff.


----------



## beech1948 (17 Mar 2013)

Can be done by stacking differently coloured wood and cutting via a bandsaw. Needs a very fine blade given the thinish wood you will use.

OR

Create box out of secondary wood and apply veneers to the outer surface.

OR

cut some blocks to size and use a spokeshave to shape...a bit labour intensive but would give great control or you could start with a drawknife and move to spokeshave.

OR

??

Al


----------



## Gary Morris (17 Mar 2013)

Hi Devonwoody
Could you stick the pattern to the wood, then saw it roughly to shape, then use a hole cutter, spokeshave or similar to remove a little more waste, then use a drum sander to finish it off? Possibly stack pieces if you wanted similar shapes. If it's for a pattern, would a piece of acrylic clear plastic be any good to use as it's see through?

Gary


----------



## marcros (17 Mar 2013)

actually, that could be an interesting design for this season- holes cut out using a holesaw, and contrasting timber inserted. or even just using a standard drill and contrasting dowel glued in.


----------



## Webby (17 Mar 2013)

i am confused ....but i usually am :O)

Dave


----------



## devonwoody (17 Mar 2013)

I'm going off the design when sanding to fit is mentioned, thats b.a. if you sand off too much its u.s. 

I've got the cough, so sanding is going to be minimised from now on. (not the very serious cough tho. )


----------



## No skills (21 Mar 2013)

Veneer it on to a plywood base.


----------



## riclepp (10 Apr 2013)

Ask if anyone has a cnc router and see if they could help??


----------



## devonwoody (11 Apr 2013)

Yes that design is beyond my set up, Chas has a jig where he produces lids similar on one of his turning designs.


----------

